# Ajax von der Drachenbrut



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Can anyone give me some info on this dog as far as what he did in Europe to be worth a $1250 stud fee? He is very closely line bred on Crok on top and bottom. Does anyone have a pup or know anyone who does? I like what I have seen and read.
PaulH


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl...%3DG%26pwst%3D1


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Is he now in the USA? Where and who has him?

What justifies a stud fee is if people are willing to pay it. He is a very young dog, not yet 4.


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

> Quote:Is he now in the USA? Where and who has him?


Looks like he is in California

http://www.kreativekennels.com/Our_Stud_Dogs.htm


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

He is in Calif. and they do not ship chilled or frozen. Was told they have not found a reliable firm. I first saw him on Astird's site last fall. I like his lines/ancestry. And I know about market forces allowing a person to charge whatever they want. And he is young. But what did he do to distinguish himself in Germany in less than 4 years. That is what I am asking. 
His pups are $2000. 
Another aside...I don't think I could buy a dog whose name is Ace of Kreative.
PaulH


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

By my "he is young" comment I was saying that he will not yet have proven himself as a sire and probably hasn't done much in competition.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Looks like $1250 is the going stud fee at this kennel - except for the $1500 ones that is.....

California! Webmaster does a good job. I sort of like that Ben Ju male, but don't see anything that justifes the stud fees - maybe just Californa prices <TIC>

Lee


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks. I will keep my eye on him and see what he produces in a few years.
PaulH


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lee,
Zoran has a pedigree that I think you would find very very favourable. Good strong West on top side and the bottom Czech is faultless. Ornela on the female outline is from an exceptionally strong litter with Marco as father. Of course Titus and Norbo, Cordon and Chuna and this is rock solid Czech breeding. Drive, hardness and good aggression in this dog by genetics .


----------

